# Deer Roll Ups



## Paymaster (Jan 27, 2015)

I took out some cubed venison and rolled some peppers, mushrooms and onion up and wrapped the roll in bacon. I cooked them on my Akorn. I had some stuffing veggies lefy and tossed them with some chopped up potatoes in a foil pack and cooked them on the Akorn as well.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## RPCookin (Jan 27, 2015)

That's what I like, a nice light meal.    Looks good, but I think one would do me. 

I also might try lightly sauteing the veggies so that they get cooked without overcooking the venison.  Maybe that isn't a problem, but I know that most wild game has very little fat.  Wrapping in bacon helps, but I've had some horribly dried out elk and deer steaks in the past.


----------



## Chef Kenny (Aug 31, 2015)

Nice Paymaster.

I know what RPcooking is talking about, but it's possible the steam and moisture coming from the raw veggies added some moisture circumventing the dryness always possible with venison.

I'll bet the veggies being nice and hot but still fresh crunchy was really good.

I didn't see any mention of seasonings

I have some cubed deer in the freezer that needs eating. This may be something I do...but I'm really leaning Swiss steak for the cubed stuff.

I'm getting ready to post something very similar...check it out here in a little while.

Chef Kenny


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 31, 2015)

Salt and pepper. That was pretty much the seasoning.


----------



## Chef Kenny (Aug 31, 2015)

Right on. Sometimes the basics are best, That is the ONLY seasoning I use on my burgers...


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 31, 2015)

That looks fabulous, Paymaster!    I really enjoyed your pictorial.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 31, 2015)

Paymaster!


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks Y'all!


----------

